# No FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE for Beaglebone



## eldaemon (Oct 28, 2020)

Release errata


[2020-10-27] A regression was discovered with the      FreeBSD/armv7 BEAGLEBONE images where      SD card I/O takes an excessive amount of time.  As such,      there are no BEAGLEBONE images for this      release.

I can't find a bug for this in bugs.freebsd.org, should I open one?


----------



## George (Oct 28, 2020)

You can.
I think it's being discussed in the mailing list though:
BBB boot failure between r366365 and r366386


----------



## eldaemon (Oct 29, 2020)

Thank you!

I opened this up: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=250709

I have a Beaglebone white I can test with.


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 29, 2020)

As of today there is a BEAGLEBONE 12.2-STABEL  image available:

https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/snapshots/ISO-IMAGES/12.2/ FreeBSD-12.2-STABLE-arm-armv7-BEAGLEBONE-20201029-r367116.img.xz


----------



## eldaemon (Oct 29, 2020)

Ah, great. Thank you! I'll have to test it out.


----------



## eldaemon (Oct 30, 2020)

Well, even that build is painfully slow. Feels like it might literally take an hour for first boot.


----------

